# New Lounge in the Houston Area - R & J Cigars #2 - Open for Herfs!



## RandJCigars (Oct 2, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know that my doors are open for Herfs at both my cigar lounges. Feel free to come on by and relax, have a drink, and smoke with your buddies! Hope to see some of you guys soon!

R & J Cigars - Friendswood
2407 W. Parkwood Ave.
Suite 108
Friendswood, Texas 77546


----------



## Weldon78 (Nov 30, 2014)

nice dude!:cowboyic9:


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

I've been to this location a few times to purchase cigars, I've never stayed and smoked but it is a very nice establishment


----------



## GrouchoM (Mar 4, 2016)

Good to know


----------

